# Deep6 regulator



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I just bought one. From everything I’ve read, these are great breathers and crazy inexpensive. AND...the first rebuild service is free. You can’t beat that with a stick. Brand new reg for $140. I’ll post up with a review after I dive with it.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

You could try it out this coming May 14-16 Destin Lionfish Tournament. 






Home - Emerald Coast Open







emeraldcoastopen.com


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I am interested in an update after you try the regulator out. Does the company make any other SCUBA gear? I had not heard of them before reading your post and I used to sell dive equipment.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

SHunter said:


> I am interested in an update after you try the regulator out. Does the company make any other SCUBA gear? I had not heard of them before reading your post and I used to sell dive equipment.


They do make other gear. It’s a really cool story how they came to be. The owner, Chris, has been in the industry for years. They basically make only 1 or 2 of things. Their customer service is fantastic. That is what they are known for, besides inexpensive yet great gear.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I just looked at their webpage. They do have a good selection. Let me know after you try it. i have been considering updating some gear.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

I have an older Deep 6 reg (looks just like that one) that works just fine and is my second. They also support divers doing their own maintenance on these (rebuild kits and parts)after the first free rebuild. I think they were patterned (once again a few years ago)after the DRIS regs.
I met with them and their folks at an event in Pelham ALA a few years ago.
They let divers try several of their products (including a dry suit)such as fins and regulators. They have a competitor product for the beloved Hollis Bats/F1's kicks, that are quite neutral. They have been on my short list of items to buy in the future.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

The regulator came today. I hooked it up to a tank and it breathes incredible out of the box. I’m looking forward to seeing what it will do underwater.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good. That’s just a second stage though, right? Did you buy the first stage too?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Looks good. That’s just a second stage though, right? Did you buy the first stage too?


Only needed the second. My 1st stage is fine.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I dove the Deep6 reg today and it was fantastic. Incredible easy breather. I highly recommend it if you are in need of a regulator.


----------

